# Pagent Of Pigeons Centennial Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

PAGENT OF PIGEONS Will be held at the Riverside Convention Center, 3443 Orange St., Riverside, Ca. 92501 nov.10-12 .. Rooms can be had for 89 dollars a night YOU MUST TELL THEM THAT YOU ARE WITH THE PAGENT TO GET THAT RATE.[ The phone number is 951-784-8000 /COLOR][/SIZE][/B] GEORGE


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I will be there! This will be a great show and a beautiful venue. Regards, Charlie


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

zugbug13 said:


> I will be there! This will be a great show and a beautiful venue. Regards, Charlie


 Hi Charlie,Will you be showing any of your GERMAN MODENAS. . GEORGE


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

George, I will bring a couple of my German Modena's. Probably 4 in total. All Blue Barless Gazzi's.

Regards, Charlie


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Bumping up. If you are in So Cal this will be a show you don't want to miss! Nearly 3500 entries representing 200+ breeds and every color and pattern that you can imagine. Hope to see you there. Regards, Charlie


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

There are over 4000 pigeons entered at this years Pageant. You shouldn't miss this one! This will be a spectacular show. The best part may be that parking and admittance is FREE! See you all there! Regards, Charlie


----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

this show was awesome!!!!
as a beginner just being able to look at all the diff. breeds, this was a great way to see them..
lots of birds for sale too.
got a nice pair of mookee's too...........


----------

